# Financial aid for EMT courses?



## Feyenoord345 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm starting an EMT B course in about a week at my local community college. The total cost rings up to about 1,300 dollars, so I'm hoping to get some form of financial aid. From the other threads I've looked at regarding this subject, the price seems to the the norm in the Northeast.

I'm taking six credits worth of transfers studies classes along side the course, which I know will be covered. However the EMT B course at this school is a credited course at 10 credit hours, so you'd think it would be too.

Most that I've talked to at the school say that it should be covered, but I've heard conflicting information, so I thought I'd ask here as well. 

Thanks for any info in advance. If it helps at all I'm located in Maryland. I know these things sometimes differ from state to state.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 18, 2014)

If the EMT course is for university/college credit at the school you will be fine. That 10 credits plus 6 more should put you into full time student status. The student loan people should see you as a college student taking 16 credits.
 If the EMT course is non credit and they just use an empty room at the school.... you might be out of luck.


----------



## Feyenoord345 (Aug 18, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> If the EMT course is for university/college credit at the school you will be fine. That 10 credits plus 6 more should put you into full time student status. The student loan people should see you as a college student taking 16 credits.
> If the EMT course is non credit and they just use an empty room at the school.... you might be out of luck.



Thanks for the reply.

Its definitely for at least college credit. My total credits for the semester on my account says 16, and the emt b course is listed among the credit classes. Unfortunately its going to take 4-6 weeks to process anyways, so I'll be paying out of pocket till then. At least I get a refund.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 21, 2014)

If you've already paid out of pocket, you should consider just leaving it paid, rather than borrowing the money to have in order to pay it back later, unless you are getting grant or scholarship money.


----------



## Feyenoord345 (Aug 21, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> If you've already paid out of pocket, you should consider just leaving it paid, rather than borrowing the money to have in order to pay it back later, unless you are getting grant or scholarship money.



Well I've paid out of pocket into a payment plan. So I've only paid about 20% of the actual cost so far. I have to pay another 20% on September 1st, and when the financial aid comes in, you get reimbursed for the deposits you've made along with your refund.

I'm not sure whether I'm getting loan or grant money. Hopefully grant money but if its a loan I'm spending as little of it as possible.


----------



## Rin (Aug 21, 2014)

I took my EMT course through the local community college...9 credits covered by my Pell grant.


----------



## Jason (Aug 22, 2014)

I took my Paramedic at a community college.  Used my FT Work status school reimbursement plan to help pay for my classes.  It worked out well for me, I work in a hosp, and vol in EMS.


----------

